# plymouth



## annabanna (Sep 2, 2005)

how many people here live in plymouth?


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 2, 2005)

Used to, lived in Stoke and also Mutley Plain - where abouts are you?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 2, 2005)

I grew up in plymouth (stoke and keyham), but I'm in Bath now.  I miss cups of tea from captain jaspers and concrete.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 2, 2005)

annabanna said:
			
		

> how many people here live in plymouth?




Will they confess to it, with Union Street now so rough at the weekends it has  it's own field hospital.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 2, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Will they confess to it, with Union Street now so rough at the weekends it has a it's own field hospital.


I heard about that.  Makes sense really.  A taxi to derriford costs money that could be better spent on a kebab on the way home.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 2, 2005)

annabanna said:
			
		

> how many people here live in plymouth?



47.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 2, 2005)

I been to JFKs in Union St acouple times (when I was younger).  Good club.


----------



## JTG (Sep 2, 2005)

My sympathies to anyone answering 'yes'


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 3, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> My sympathies to anyone answering 'yes'



That would be a lot funnier if it weren't so true.

I'm in Plymouth. Born in Devonport, have lived in Mutley and now live in Lipson.

And yes, it is a shithole. 

And Union Street, an area legendary for its violence, does now have its own field hospital. Apparently, a police survey was done one year, claiming that, at 2 AM on a Sunday morning, Union Street came second only to a street in Manchester's Moss Side as the most dangerous street in England.

Have fun, clubbers.


----------



## ziconess (Sep 3, 2005)

me


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 3, 2005)

Ah it was different when they used to let us riot in Toy'R'Us car park after Scream, Club Oz etc.

All us ravers used to pile in there after the club kicked out cos you were allowed to park in there then. Got the tunes on kicking it out and just partied till the pills wore off. No lager lager drinkers came in and the scene was much better and a lot happier. 

They stopped all that and now you got the whole lot mixing it up at the same time on the street

A lovely cocktail


----------



## annabanna (Sep 3, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I been to JFKs in Union St acouple times (when I was younger).  Good club.


Been there when i was 17 was the best night i have ever had out


----------



## annabanna (Sep 3, 2005)

I live in north plymouth


----------



## nightowl (Sep 4, 2005)

regular visitor for argyle related purposes. plymouth itself might be a bit crap but there's plenty of fantastic areas around it. anyway if the germans hadn't flattened it it wouldn't have had to become the prime example of 1950s architecture it now is.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ah it was different when they used to let us riot in Toy'R'Us car park after Scream, Club Oz etc.
> 
> All us ravers used to pile in there after the club kicked out cos you were allowed to park in there then. Got the tunes on kicking it out and just partied till the pills wore off. No lager lager drinkers came in and the scene was much better and a lot happier.
> 
> ...


Oz was wicked, I had some of the best times there with revelation on friday followed by cultural vibes on saturday.  

Union street aint half as bad as people think.  I certainly never had much trouble.  When I moved to bath, I remember people saying things like "you went to union street and survived?" as if it's some kind of war zone.  Puzzled me I can tell ya.  The only place I avoided was 'boobs', but I could even be found in there some nights.  Thinking back, 'boobs' was just along from 'blondes'


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2005)

cultural vibes was mental. 

Yeah union streets got a bad rep and we never had any hassle. Seen it happeneing though. TBH its more so nowadays when we go down to the Academy but it always round the Jesters end if you know what I mean

I still miss Toy R Us carpark shindigs afterwards though.

Mind you everyone just moved on to Face 2 Face in Torquay after that.

Ah Revelations I played for them and Positivity

If I wasn't working it was Verbeer Fridays, Cultural Vibe, Volts, Scream etc on Saturday.

Ahh yes My Urban Collective days hmmmmmm


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 5, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Union street aint half as bad as people think.



I have to use Union Street to get to and from the ferry terminal. I always make sure the car doors are locked. Union street is also the only place I have seen for many years where prostitutes solicit openly in the street.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I have to use Union Street to get to and from the ferry terminal. I always make sure the car doors are locked. Union street is also the only place I have seen for many years where prostitutes solicit openly in the street.




So thats your kerb crawling excuse and your sticking to it then are you. 

"I was coming from the Ferry port"

Seriously though its a fact of life in just about any town city all around the world. And that doesn't nessacarelly make it a dodgy area because prostitutes are there.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 5, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> So thats your kerb crawling excuse and your sticking to it then are you.
> 
> "I was coming from the Ferry port"
> 
> Seriously though its a fact of life in just about any town city all around the world. And that doesn't nessacarelly make it a dodgy area because prostitutes are there.




Very funny, I would not touch a street prostitute with a ten foot pole.
(Especially given the 2500 heroin addicts in Plymouth).
I used to be a long distance lorry driver in the 1970s and I am well aware what a dangerous area looks like, and Union Street is dangerous.
(If it needs a field hospital just to handle the casualties in one street, that is a good enough warning for me, to avoid the place).


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2005)

toby said:
			
		

> I used to be a long distance lorry driver in the 1970s and I am well aware what a dangerous area looks like, and Union Street is dangerous.


What a weird comparison.  Lorry driving in the 70's = clubbing in the 00's.  I might as well say I've travelled all over the world so I know what a dangerous area looks like.   

And the field hospital is simply to take the burden off the main A&E department, which goes mental at weekends just like everywhere else in the country.




			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ah Revelations I played for them and Positivity


What name did you play as?  I went to nearly every revelations there was.  

Dah dah dah, dah da-da dauh dauh dauh doh. De dow der dow der dow der dow - bom de check dickle dickle, bom de check dickle dickle.


----------



## Major Tom (Sep 5, 2005)

Born in Devonport, grew up in Keyham and St Judes. 

I got out when I was 18, and never went back.

I remember Union Street as fucking carnage - people getting their heads kicked in etc. 

Most of the rest of my family are still there though - even though nearly every one of my friends from school have left Plymouth too.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> What a weird comparison.  Lorry driving in the 70's = clubbing in the 00's.  I might as well say I've travelled all over the world so I know what a dangerous area looks like.
> 
> And the field hospital is simply to take the burden off the main A&E department, which goes mental at weekends just like everywhere else in the country.
> 
> ...




I used to play for Urban Collective as part of the SouthWest Soundclash crew. But I used to use my real name for them so I aint putting that up on the boards   

I'll PM it to ya laters


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 5, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> What a weird comparison.  Lorry driving in the 70's = clubbing in the 00's.




I spent nights away in some very shitty areas when I was long distance lorry driving. It is what the street itself is like. I can't comment on what the pubs and clubs are like inside because that is not what bothers me.


----------



## ziconess (Sep 6, 2005)

I used to have a bit of a dance in the toys r us car park, used to love going out but it's all hard house down here now :yawn: :yawn: It's a nice thought that at some point in the last 15 years most of us would have met each other with huge grins on our faces & danced the night away  Anyway my girlfriend is always telling me to shut up about the 'good ol days' so I shall. Gathering of the Acid Tribes anyone? oi! oi! 

Plymouth is a pretty dull place to live for most of the year tbh, but in summer it's great, i've spent most of the summer on some beautiful beach or another & I can drive home afterwards to wash the salt off, thats just brilliant it's just the other 8 months of the year that grinds you down.

Union st, it can be a bit lively but if your at least fairly together it's easy to aviod trouble. I can remember me n a mate drinking a bottle of tequila in Boobs & only being slightly pissed, after lengthy negotiations with the manager he admitted it was watered down & gave us another bottle


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2005)

A couple of friends on mine tried to get into Legends of the Dark Black at the Dance Academy recently and it ended up with one of them being banned for life.

One of them had paid, was in waiting for her and the other went to pay and handed over a 20 and waited for her change, asked for her change and was told she wasn't getting any, she complained and her mate chipped in with her complaint. He was then bitch-slapped by a bouncer and told not to start and then they were both kicked out. The girl was then banned for life for daring to stand up for her rights.

I used to love the legends night, but I'm certainly not going to the academy ever again.


----------



## tollbar (Sep 9, 2005)

Great place Plymouth.  All that lovely artitechture that wouldnt have been out of place in the old eastern bloc


----------

